# Building Trading Platform



## justintang (3 April 2015)

Hi guys,

I'm a noob here. just seeking advice on what is involved to build a trading platform that executes orders on stock market (ASX)? I assume a need a license. Any ideas on the cost and process? Also technically would I be integrating with ASX directly or via a broker service?

JT


----------



## Wysiwyg (1 May 2016)

I have not found a combination of all but for me these in no order :-

1) live global market data (price, news/company announcements, course of sales, low latency feed/trade execution, fundamental data (P/E, Dividends, EPS etc.)  
2) market depth ladder (level 2)
3) various conditional orders
4) chart trade and order pad execution functionality 
5) able to short sell
6) EFT in and out of account
7) fast market scanner and wide selection of criteria to scan 
8) connects to a chart program for t.a. (Amibroker)

Anyone have other suggestions for visual or audio trading assistance besides more than one screen ?


----------

